# sable coloration



## Helena L Krauss (Apr 14, 2019)

my full male is a dark sable with pencil toes, tarheels, brindling and stripes...what kind of colors would he produce if I decided to breed him? Both his parents are dark sables


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

What color were his littermates?


----------

